# USP Motorsports | Memorial Day Exhaust SALE!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*SALE IS OVER - THANKS FOR THE ORDERS*

*SALE IS OVER - THANKS FOR THE ORDERS*

*SALE IS OVER - THANKS FOR THE ORDERS*

*SALE IS OVER - THANKS FOR THE ORDERS*










*USP Motorsports presents - 2.5 Test Pipe!!!*

*SALES Price Start at: 

Catless - $200.00 + Shipping

Catted - $350.00 + Shipping*

Use Partner ID "*8673*" during checkout for this SPECIAL OFFER PRICING!. (You will enter the coupon code AFTER you select the shipping method.)

To order for a USP Motorsports | 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta/Golf Test Pipe CLICK HERE

*USP Motorsports Stainless Steel 2.5 Test Pipe*:
USP Motorsports is pleased to announce the release of our 2.5L test pipe. After several months of research and development we are now able to offer a bolt-on test pipe that is completely reversible.​
*Features*:


2.5" mandrel bend stainless steel piping
stainless steel flex bellow
reducer to fit factory exhaust
integral oxygen sensor extension to avoid CEL/MIL light (05-08 models) (We still recommend software for a fix)
solid gain of 10-15 whp and 10-15 ft/lbs of torque

*Horsepower and torque gains:*

Below is a before and after dyno of a *2007 Rabbit equipped with the 150hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our test pipe. The car was also equipped with Unitronic software, Carbonio intake, and our prototype catback exhaust.





































Pictured with High Flow Cat: 









*Applications:*


Volkswagen MKV Rabbit
Volkswagen MKV Jetta 2.5L
Volkswagen MKVI Golf 2.5L
Volkswagen MKVI Jetta 2.5L

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USP Motorsports | Rabbit, Jetta and Golf 2.5 Test Pipe SALE!!! 

*SALES Price Start at: 

Catless - $200.00 + Shipping

Catted - $350.00 + Shipping*

To order for a USP Motorsports | 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta/Golf Test Pipe CLICK HERE
Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I might be in on this deal. Will I still need a spacer to avoid cel or is that what the extension is for? And what is the software fix?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> I might be in on this deal. Will I still need a spacer to avoid cel or is that what the extension is for? And what is the software fix?


That's what the bends for. Any software should fix it.


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

When does this sale end?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Order placed


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> order placed


thanks!


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Your welcome, and thank you for the awsome price. What gasket and bolts will i need for this?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Your welcome, and thank you for the awesome price. What gasket and bolts will i need for this?


Gasket and bolts do not come with the race pipe. You will use your stock units.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Having already installed a USP testpipe, I would highly recommend buying new hardware. That being said I am in LOVE with the sound of my USP/AWE exhaust combo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Definitely getting new hardware. I'm gonna have same setup can't wait!


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

You're gonna love it. I would start hitting the exhaust bolts and O2 sensors with some PB blaster to make it easier

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Gonna have to get under there this weekend and do that


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Gonna have to get under there this weekend and do that


Our kind of weekend!


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

When does this sale end?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

boomanphoto said:


> When does this sale end?


monday at midnight


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> monday at midnight


^what he said! LOL.


----------



## daslegit (Nov 6, 2011)

2.5_Twizz said:


> Having already installed a USP testpipe, I would highly recommend buying new hardware. That being said I am in LOVE with the sound of my USP/AWE exhaust combo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2



where could i get new hardware??


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

daslegit said:


> where could i get new hardware??


A vw dealership. I forget the cost but it was well worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I paid $12 and change for gasket, bolts, and nuts at the vw dealer by me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

I will start to include the hardware with orders shipping next week. you will receive a new gasket that goes between the testpipe and factory header and 4 new nuts that secure the testpipe to the header.


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I will start to include the hardware with orders shipping next week. you will receive a new gasket that goes between the testpipe and factory header and 4 new nuts that secure the testpipe to the header.


I ordered mine on Saturday, would I be able to get the hardware and gasket too?


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I will start to include the hardware with orders shipping next week. you will receive a new gasket that goes between the testpipe and factory header and 4 new nuts that secure the testpipe to the header.


Think you could sneak them in with my order? I ordered Monday.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I reused the gasket that was already on there when I installed....starting to think it might be wise to buy a new one and throw it in there :sly:


----------

